# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.00 - Qualcomm Service Module started

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.00 - Qualcomm Service Module started * Supported CPU types:
 Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410) 
Supported operations: 
- Read Info
  Allow read full device info 
- Read Firmware
  Read device Firmware ( Complete and almost like factory-one! )
  Firmware contain all need parts , which required for reflash/repair device
  Firmware NOT damage any device functionality ( Fota etc )
  Formware NOT damage any security settings in device  
- Write Firmware
  Write firmware allow flash device in any state ( alive, semi-dead, boot-dead etc. )
  Allow write Factory Firmware ( Qualcomm factory images )
  Allow write Infinity format Firmware 
- Format FS/Reset Settings
  Allow wipe/reset device to factory state
  Allow reset FRP (Google Reset Protection ) 
- Read PatternLock
  Allow read PatternLock sequence  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

